# Lucario Furry



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It must be really hot in that suit






</div>


----------



## Horus (Feb 17, 2009)

ok..?


----------



## Biochao (Feb 17, 2009)

When I first saw this topic I thought "Oh god..."  >_< 

But it's actualy not bad.   

Is that like a Halloween costume or something?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I hate you.


I can get actual lucario furry for you if you want.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already seen enough of that, but more might be nice... :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok M or F?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter, either is fine.


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here we go.....


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tight. Looks kind of like my giant sonic in some twisted way.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 17, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, clean or naughty?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 17, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, doesn't matter =p.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 17, 2009)

Lucario *</3*


----------



## Princess (Feb 17, 2009)

bleh...on psp cant click spoiler.. T_T


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bleh...on psp cant click spoiler.. T_T


Giant lucario plushie thing that looks like my huge sonic plushie.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 17, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually  I think it's a suit.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2009)

AHHHHH!!! THAT THING SCARES LITTLE CHILDREN!!


People aren't meant to dress up like Pok


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh no.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it yours?
I WANT ONE


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 18, 2009)

*facepalms this thread*


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

Eww... ._.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 18, 2009)

if its a suit, its scary, if its a plushie its kewl!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *facepalms this thread*


Do I need to send you furry too?


----------



## Jarv156 (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought the picture would be a lot worse.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 19, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There, now I have righted my wrong.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2009)

Fur suiters, they're to blame for alot of the fandom's misconceptions.

I've seen better, btw.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 19, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Fur suiters, they're to blame for alot of the fandom's misconceptions.
> 
> I've seen better, btw.


WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd hit it


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiraled into an extreme depression after my Wii refused to read games anymore, died, then came back to life and sent the Wii off for repairs.

And here I am.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 19, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!

<3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 19, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Fur suiters, they're to blame for alot of the fandom's misconceptions.
> 
> I've seen better, btw.


I don't have a problem with fur suits, as long as it's in private/at a convention or something.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

Omg lol that lucario picture scared the hell out of me, i clicked the spoiler and it took up my whole screen -.-

And the eyes creeped me out >.<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh your god...
Sometimes animals are better left animals...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh your god...
> Sometimes animals are better left animals...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


uhh...


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh your god...
> Sometimes animals are better left animals...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Wait, some people think this 'furry' stuff is SEXY?!?!?!


I have to go cry in a dark room


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 20, 2009)

That's Rick Griffin, right?

He doesn't actually do porn.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> That's Rick Griffin, right?
> 
> He doesn't actually do porn.


I don't know I searched "real kyogre" on google images looking for like some edit of a real animal or something and found that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that pic, but there are some really really hot furry pics i've seen.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... ehh...

Like seeing Pikachu with bewbs ._.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, well I like my women without any body hair so...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean like this? (before you say anything storm it's clean she has no nipples dammit)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwwww, look at her elbows, thats definately hair :X


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fur= Hairy
Furry= Hairy
Duh.
But furries aren't always hairy there are furries like dragons, birds, etc. any anthropormorphic animal is a furry.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they look so soft and warm and fuzzy... :3


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think THAT picture is sexy???


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, maybe this furry stuff is sexy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

is anyone else here still wondering, wdf is a furry? lmao


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe this furry stuff is sexy
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


oh my *censored.3.0*ing god... MY EYES.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe this furry stuff is sexy
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


You don't even know what's going on, do you?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont think thats sexy??


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* no.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, but I'm reporting you for sig limit violations.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe this furry stuff is sexy
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I'd hit it


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, I wish I was one of them baby rat things


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> is anyone else here still wondering, wdf is a furry? lmao


This will help you understand.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% Is the closest thing to sexy on there


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're trying to be funny, you're failing.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just....sick..

I thought a furry was just like a costume or something, judging from the first picture -.-..
But now im a little bit..scared.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A furry is an anthropomorphic animal or a person who is a fan of anthropomorphic art. Like my avatar. 

(how many times have I said that on this site? >_>)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't comprehend the awesomeness of being a furry.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

Well i think your avatar is cool looking.

But as far as considering those pictures sexy, no thanks >.<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well i think your avatar is cool looking.
> 
> But as far as considering those pictures sexy, no thanks >.<


Not everything furry has to be sexy/is about being sexy.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it can be cute and other things.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

is your avatar considered to be a furry too megaman?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> is your avatar considered to be a furry too megaman?


Catgirls/guys don't count as furry.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 20, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> is your avatar considered to be a furry too megaman?


No that's Neko L.
Example of cute furry:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

oh i see now


----------



## SpikeHawk (Feb 21, 2009)

My friend wanted to become a furry...


----------



## Link (Feb 21, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> My friend wanted to become a furry...


Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread should be locked.


----------



## Link (Feb 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread should be locked.


Nooooooo...!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 21, 2009)

][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread should be locked.


Nooooooo...![/quote]Too late, request sent to storm, this is what the furry thread is for.


----------



## Link (Feb 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ][quote="Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late, request sent to storm, this is what the furry thread is for.[/quote]Noooooo....!


----------

